# Honeybee "how to" videos



## MiBees (Aug 9, 2016)

A lot of helpful videos, especially for the beginner beek.


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

I agree, this is an excellent series on beekeeping


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

exmar said:


> Recently discovered this site, "Honey Bee Research Centre" at the University of Guelph,


Just watching them, and they are very well done. The photography is excellent, and very detailed.
The City of Guelph is in Southern Ontario, which is in a climate zone 5 or 5a. Their mating colonies are on Thorah and Georgina islands which are in Lake Simcoe.
I found them interesting because our climate here in Nova Scotia is similar, so I can safely copy their time frames.


----------



## Marcusj (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice find! Thanks for the sharing.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Youtube is loaded with good video.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

nice find. I would caution though that there is more then one way and theory behind things so make sure you don't just take one source as gold.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

kaizen said:


> nice find. I would caution though that there is more then one way and theory behind things so make sure you don't just take one source as gold.


Oh but this source is gold


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

Ian said:


> Oh but this source is gold


agree with much I watched. but more then those ways to feed. Should have also pointed out open feeding not a great idea anywhere near populated areas as well as more emphasis on packing in straw so no drowning. But their overwinter should have included explaining quilt boxes and how they actually work.....not just saying animal bedding absorb moisture. Just saying this is on the newb section so everyone needs to learn all the ways, the whys, and decide what they want to do. esp where these instructions are for Canada and florida/texas/california probably has some other ways of doing things that are the norm for those areas.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

At some point beekeepers get past the point of, this is what a queen looks like, and they look for perspective. 
this is pretty solid stuff


----------



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for the link. Looking forward to watching some informative videos!


----------



## justbee01 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlueRidgeBees (Jul 5, 2016)

I notice in all of the videos it shows him only adding supers to give more room or prevent from swarming. Is it better to do this or add a second brood box before the excluder and honey supers?


----------



## Forgiven (Nov 17, 2016)

Better with excluder? I highly doubt one could convince me of that.
Better without excluder? ...Maybe. I do believe in more brood space reducing the impulse to swarm more than just space...
...but I couldn't swear it makes real difference.

Apparently it works for them, might be a breed issue too, I wouldn't trust cutting of queen cells like that and just adding space to be enough for the bees to stop swarm prep either, I'd just split.


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

BlueRidgeBees said:


> I notice in all of the videos it shows him only adding supers to give more room or prevent from swarming. Is it better to do this or add a second brood box before the excluder and honey supers?


As someone pointed out, "up there" they often run with only one deep, so I would suggest that's the reason. Will let someone more knowledgable comment on the old discussion about "manage for more honey or more bees."


----------



## becsbeehive (Oct 29, 2016)

thanks a lot for these!


----------

